# The Reception > Sentiments Express >  happy chrismas

## dsjeya

wish you all a happy,happy christmas
let  peace and happiness prevail

----------


## Endurer

Merry Christmas :giveflower;

We miss you snaz.

----------


## Fairy

_Merry Christmas :giveflower;_

----------


## Miss_Sweet



----------


## Hina87

And

Happy Holidays!

----------


## Atlantic

We wish you a merry Christmas
we wish you a merry Christmas 
...and a happy holiday.


Jingle bells, Jingle Bells. jingles all the way
oh what fun it would be riding a hoarse sleigh....jingle bells....

Wishing everyone season's greetings and a happy holidays!

----------


## friendlygal786

Happy Holidays everyone :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

*Merry Happy Chrismas and Happy New year...to all :hug2;* 



*God Bless all*
*keep smiling..*

----------


## Omar

Happy Christmas EvryOne :giveflower;

May God Bless All ov Us  :Smile:

----------


## dsjeya

it is really nice so many wishing happy christmas,thank u all

----------


## Bluehacks

*Merry christmas to all DT Members*

 


*My Christmas wish for you, my friends*
*Is not a simple one*
*For I wish you hope and joy and peace*
*Days filled with warmth and sun* 
** 
*I wish you love and friendship too*
*Throughout the coming year*
*Lots of laughter and happiness*
*To fill your world with cheer* 
** 
*May you count your blessings, one by one*
*And when totaled by the lot*
*May you find all you've been given*
*To be more than what you sought* 
** 
*May your journeys be short, your burdens light*
*May your spirit never grow old*
*May all your clouds have silver linings*
*And your rainbows pots of gold* 
** 
*I wish this all and so much more*
*May all your dreams come true*
*May you have a Merry Christmas friends*
*And a happy New Year, too ..*
*Love ya My DT Members*

----------


## Nutter

The snow is fallin' all around us, childern playin' having fun, it's the season of love & understanding....Merry Christmas Everyone!

Enjoy your holidays and have a great time!

God Bless DT!

----------


## dsjeya

bluehacks
marvelous

----------


## Bluehacks

thanks friends...Love ya all

Merry christmas to all

----------

